# Rumored changes to resale points?



## heathpack (Jan 3, 2011)

Does anyone have any news on this?

Over on the dis and mouseowners, there have been rumor threads on changes to the way resale points can be used (most consistent rumor is that there will be some sort of booking advantage for direct buyers).  These changes were rumored to apply to resale contracts closed after Jan 1.  There's no updates on those other boards.  I was wondering if anyone here knew anything.  We have a resale VGC purchase contract still in DVD's hands waiting to hear on ROFR.  

H


----------



## chriskre (Jan 3, 2011)

Nothing official just yet.  Still just rumors.  :ignore:


----------



## icydog (Jan 9, 2011)

*Rumors nothing official has been announced.*



heathpack said:


> Does anyone have any news on this?
> 
> Over on the dis and mouseowners, there have been rumor threads on changes to the way resale points can be used (most consistent rumor is that there will be some sort of booking advantage for direct buyers).  These changes were rumored to apply to resale contracts closed after Jan 1.  There's no updates on those other boards.  I was wondering if anyone here knew anything.  We have a resale VGC purchase contract still in DVD's hands waiting to hear on ROFR.
> 
> H



I'll bet they grandfather everyone who bought before the announcement. Who knows when the announcement will be though. That's if there is an announcement. Right now this is just rumors. Owners would be very upset if this happens as it lessens their chance to resell their contracts. I can guarantee this will not be implemented lightly.


----------



## chriskre (Jan 9, 2011)

If you'd like to read a little banter about this topic, this thread on MO has a statement from one of the big DVC resellers about the subject.

http://www.mouseowners.com/forums/showthread.php?t=48270


----------



## heathpack (Jan 9, 2011)

icydog said:


> I'll bet they grandfather everyone who bought before the announcement. Who knows when the announcement will be though. That's if there is an announcement. Right now this is just rumors. Owners would be very upset if this happens as it lessens their chance to resell their contracts. I can guarantee this will not be implemented lightly.



Yes, we understand the prevalent opinion is that resale contracts closed before any announced change would be grandfathered.  Trouble is we are not closed, still waiting on ROFR.  We are still weeks away from closing.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jan 10, 2011)

heathpack said:


> Yes, we understand the prevalent opinion is that resale contracts closed before any announced change would be grandfathered.  Trouble is we are not closed, still waiting on ROFR.  We are still weeks away from closing.




 I think if they do anything with resale points it will be in the rumored tiered benefit program, which may or may not be a big deal in the long run.

The "loyalty" program was brought up at the annual meeting and Jim Lewis(head of DVC) said that something is in the works.


----------



## icydog (Jan 10, 2011)

Disney moves so slowly that this probably won't be implemented this year. Although the change to RCI was kept closeted and it seemed to have been implemented in a few months.


----------



## heathpack (Jan 10, 2011)

icydog said:


> Disney moves so slowly that this probably won't be implemented this year. Although the change to RCI was kept closeted and it seemed to have been implemented in a few months.



Passed ROFR today.  Hopefully we will close within the next few weeks and nothing will happen 'til then.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jan 11, 2011)

I think its a safe bet that when the changes take place, it won't be for a few months. 

But we first need to find out what the changes will be....lots of rumors, no facts.


----------

